# Where's my ginger wine?



## BigDaveK (Aug 20, 2022)

This was a "let's see what happens" 1 gallon batch.
Just racked from secondary. Good ferment, 1.090 to .990. I used 5 oz ginger cut into coins, half the sugar was brown, 1 cup raisins, 1 banana.
It tastes good so far BUT...it tastes like a banana wine!!!
No ginger flavor and just 1 banana?! Whiskey tango foxtrot??!!!

I can't get the old lady from the Wendy's ad out of my head - "Where's the ginger?"


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 20, 2022)

That’s odd. 

Though I usually chop up my ginger and only use grape juice or raisins for body. Never bananas.

The first couple batches I made were great. The last one was not as good so I have several bottles aging.

I grow my own ginger but it never matures so I use baby ginger. If I get the white grape harvest I expect, I’ll make another ginger with my own grape juice.

You don’t have any spice or bite? Maybe the banana will fade.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 20, 2022)

@VinesnBines it's a mystery to me. With 5 ozs ginger in a gallon I expected to taste something.

I'll see how it tastes when I rack out of secondary. If I have to start over, so be it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Aug 20, 2022)

Ginger is strange anyhow. Maybe infuse it with a few slices in secondary or a few drops of squeezed ginger.


----------



## Raptor99 (Aug 20, 2022)

When I added ginger to a spice cider, I simmered the ginger slices for 10 min. and then added the ginger + water to the primary.

It might take simmering to get the flavor out of the ginger. Putting a few slices in secondary for a month or two might work as well.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 21, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Ginger is strange anyhow. Maybe infuse it with a few slices in secondary or a few drops of squeezed ginger.


It is strange. I've had wonderfully potent ginger and some that was meh.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 21, 2022)

Raptor99 said:


> When I added ginger to a spice cider, I simmered the ginger slices for 10 min. and then added the ginger + water to the primary.
> 
> It might take simmering to get the flavor out of the ginger. Putting a few slices in secondary for a month or two might work as well.


I poured hot water over the ginger and let it soak. Now that I think of it, the aroma wasn't as strong as I expected.

I'm going to buy more from a different store today, taste the wine again, and go from there.


----------



## VinesnBines (Aug 21, 2022)

You could try another one gallon batch with stronger ginger and leave out the banana. Then decide whether to blend. Or make a small ginger flavor boost for this gallon. 

This time chop up the ginger more.


----------



## BigDaveK (Aug 21, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> You could try another one gallon batch with stronger ginger and leave out the banana. Then decide whether to blend. Or make a small ginger flavor boost for this gallon.
> 
> This time chop up the ginger more.


I like crystallized ginger and have even made it twice. I noticed that some store bought is hot, almost too hot, and some is bland. It never really sunk in that there is a huge flavor difference in ginger - until now.

I'm buying more ginger this morning from a different store and will play around later.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 21, 2022)

ginger is commercially available as liquid and tooth paste tube, this is an easy test , 


FlamingoEmporium said:


> Ginger is strange anyhow. Maybe infuse it with a few slices in secondary or a few drops of squeezed ginger.


as an extract a 1 to 1.5 mm coin should contribute more bite for the first month.
banana is giving aromatics which are front note even before you taste the food,
ginger a longer lasting bite at 30 to 60 seconds, my bet is that the ginger flavor is there


----------



## reeflections (Aug 21, 2022)

I have made 3 batches (5 Gal each) of ginger wine which I, and my ginger loving friends, are in love with. I'm getting ready to start the 4th.

I use 11lbs sugar, 5oz of ginger powder, 15oz golden raisins, and filtered water to 5.25 gallons. (13.5%ABV) back sweetened with 16oz simple syrup.

Strong ginger flavor, cheap to make. Very tasty if you like ginger.

Ginger powder source: Amazon



https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0001M11DC/ref=vp_d_cpf-substitute-widget_pd?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=7445dd29-a4a5-48dd-a259-dc4e645a706b&pf_rd_r=NCZXZHMNDJXMSZ7QEDMA&pd_rd_wg=ewRZr&pd_rd_i=B0001M11DC&pd_rd_w=9eggd&content-id=amzn1.sym.7445dd29-a4a5-48dd-a259-dc4e645a706b&pd_rd_r=cee08a4f-e0ff-48c0-a37f-b0b9b054f1f2


----------



## suzyq2 (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks reefections! Headed towards amazon right now.


----------



## reeflections (Aug 21, 2022)

suzyq2 said:


> Thanks reefections! Headed towards amazon right now.


Hey SuzyQ, I noticed that you might be new at this since you're new here so I thought I should add the following ingredients that I used:
Yeast Energizer 1TBS
Acid Blend 3TBS
yeast K1V-1116 (one packet)

Good luck!


----------



## distancerunner (Aug 21, 2022)

Will the ginger come to the front/banana notes mute with aging?


----------



## suzyq2 (Aug 21, 2022)

reeflections said:


> Hey SuzyQ, I noticed that you might be new at this since you're new here so I thought I should add the following ingredients that I used:
> Yeast Energizer 1TBS
> Acid Blend 3TBS
> yeast K1V-1116 (one packet)
> ...


Thank you again! I was curious but didn't want to bug you. I've ordered the ginger, different brand. Hope that wasn't a mistake. Do You bulk age or bottle? I think this would make a great blending wine as well.


----------



## reeflections (Aug 22, 2022)

suzyq2 said:


> Do You bulk age or bottle?


Both. Great in 6 months, better in a year or so.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 4, 2022)

As a recap, I had 5 oz of ginger in a 1 gallon batch, no ginger flavor. It was organic ginger.

I currently have a second 3 gallon batch of pear going. I added 4 oz ginger from a different store, not organic, and the flavor is VERY strong - I like it.

5 oz in 1 gallon, no flavor. 4 oz in 3 gal, strong flavor. I'll have to check country of origin on the tags in the future.


----------



## Raptor99 (Sep 4, 2022)

I always taste my ingredients. The flavor level can vary widely depending on variety, growing condition, and length/method of storage after harvest. That is the weakness of saying add X oz. of ginger. It depends on the specific ginger that you have.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 4, 2022)

Raptor99 said:


> I always taste my ingredients. The flavor level can vary widely depending on variety, growing condition, and length/method of storage after harvest. That is the weakness of saying add X oz. of ginger. It depends on the specific ginger that you have.


I totally agree. I taste everything, too. If I'm not happy about a flavor I'd be crazy to make wine with it.
Ginger is a bit odd, though. You can't really take a bite and swirl it around. Not easily at least.

Checked at the store today.The organic ginger was from Peru. Peru? Of all places....


----------



## offthehipevents (Dec 5, 2022)

For my own ginger wine I grated the fresh root after removing the skin. The only other thing I added was the juice of 2 blood oranges, and 3 lbs sugar. The usual chems acid blend , tannin, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme and yeast


----------



## BigDaveK (Dec 5, 2022)

offthehipevents said:


> For my own ginger wine I grated the fresh root after removing the skin. The only other thing I added was the juice of 2 blood oranges, and 3 lbs sugar. The usual chems acid blend , tannin, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme and yeast


It's all about the ginger.
5 oz in a gallon and I can't taste it. 2 oz from a different grocery chain in a 3 gallon carboy and I can taste it. It's definitely on the Do Again list and I'll be more mindful and discerning with the ginger.


----------

